# free java moss



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

just trimmed my tanks. these things grow like crazy from my 5 gallon. pm me if anyone wants 'em.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## kouki (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll take some let me know when i can pick it up.


----------



## kouki (Nov 7, 2009)

so much for the free moss huh? no response?


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

shoot, sorry about that. completely missed the thread. a friend of mine took it the same day. i'll let u know when i trim again.


----------



## twoheadedlamb (Feb 20, 2012)

ahh, I know this is very old, but if you ever trim and have leftovers.. please let me know!


----------

